
Show HN: Breezy – Develop Rails React Redux Apps the Rails Way - jho406
https://github.com/jho406/Breezy
======
jho406
Author here. Been working on this for a while now, figured it was time to show
hn. Love to hear some feedback!

------
jimchao
It's a pretty interesting project, love to see if it can integrate with
GraphQL.

~~~
jho406
Unfortunately, I don't have plans to integrate with GraphQL. I wanted to keep
it closer to Turbolink's approach by loading the next page's props into the
store instead of firing off a bunch of API requests.

Great thing is, aside from the way it loads data, its just mostly plain Redux
and React. Feel free to add your own functionality.

